# E-System 4115c Drivers Required PLEASE



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi

I have just installed Windows XP and need to install sound and wireless drivers if somebody could point me in the right direction, I am a noobie !!!

Thanks in advance.

These are what I require...

802.11 bg WLAN
Ethernet controller
PCI Device
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatinble)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find your drivers *here*

Install the chipset driver first


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi

Will these work with XP?

Thanks for the link by way !!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Click on the links (blue letters) you will need to install them all.

Once you click on the link you will download the .zip file (instructions are listed at the bottom)


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Are these links only for Vista though or XP too?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Supported Operating Systems:
> 
> Microsoft Windows* 2000
> Microsoft Windows* XP
> ...


The links will work with XP


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

*makinu1der2

Your a star !!!

One last question, do I just download all links and put the rar files onto a blank CD then how to install the drivers once on the Esystem laptop? By using the set up exe?
*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can download the files and save them to a disc or usb drive.

Once you have all the drivers then you can install them on the problem laptop.


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it worth installing the fixdisk download???


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

No you have already installed Windows so no need to install that.

You just need the device drivers.


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

in which order should i install after chipset?

just done chipset successfully


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should be able to install the wireless and audio drivers now as long as the chipset installed successfully.


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

having problems loading any of the other drivers except chipset, can you help please?

one of them said these were only for vista and would not install

loading wireless lan card it says code39 cannot start hardware


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What do you have showing in Device Manager?

Install the wireless and the Realtek onboard LAN driver (should be XP versions)

If still continue to have problems post the hardware id listed for the devices (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

RT73 USB WIRELESS LAN CARD

DEVICE INSTANCE ID

USB\VID_148F&PID_2573\5&3AD6BE65&0&3


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the driver below. Extract the file and update the driver through Device Manager.


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

YOU !!! I could kiss you !!!

IT WORKED A TREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!

This forum Rocks

*makinu1der2 ... You The Man !!*


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

May I ask where you found the driver???

And why the first driver link you gave me did not work?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The first driver was for Vista ( i missed that earlier)

I searched in google for RT73 USB WIRELESS LAN

Ralink RT73 series Wireless NIC driver for Windows 9x/2000/xp/vista 32/64bit

Are all other drivers installed?

What drivers are still needed?


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

still need...

Ethernet controller
Audio device on high definition audio bus
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatinble)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Could you also post the hardware id for those devices as well.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Support for the Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Ethernet controller

PCI/VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_90A01019&REV_01\4&1B09A299&0&00E3

Audio device on high definition audio bus

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10190000&REV_1000\4&1B8658C8&0&0101

Video Controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_903A1019&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11

Video Controller (VGA Compatinble)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_903A1019&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10

Thank you


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the graphics driver *here*

Try the Audio driver *here*

Try the ethernet driver *here*


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

May sound silly but do I install these under Network Adapters?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Extract the graphics driver and run the setup file

For the Audio you can download the executable file and follow the prompts.

The ethernet should be the same


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Just for your info the Audio Driver has done the trick too, Not sure where to install the graphics driver?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

From the link I posted click the download button

Save the file to a location (desktop is fine)

Open the file and extract the files ,Once the files are extracted you shouls have a setup.exe file ,click it a follow the prompts


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Got all drivers installed now, the only problem I seem to be having is with the ralink_RT73_usbwireless_winall.zip

This driver seems to have installed the green arrow in bottom of my tray and when I hover over it, it says " Safely Remove Hardware" Its as if I have a USB pen or external device connected to the laptop which I do not???

I take it this is how the Wireless driver chooses to operate all the time?

Also when I put a USB pen in any of the USB ports it deletes the Wireless Driver and I have to restart the laptop to get the wirless driver in the task tray icons box. Any ideas???


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The "safely remove hardware" is not the wireless driver.

Make sure Windows is set to manage the wireless connection (instructions below)

How to configure Windows XP to manage Wireless Network Connections | Office of Information Technologies


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Tried that and everything is configured correctly but I still get the Safely remove hardware tab !!!

Head scratching !!!

Thanks again for your help ...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is the wireless working?

It is normal for safely remove hardware to be present in the task tray.


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes the wirless works perfectly but its just the safely remove hardware been present in the task tray. I have not seen this symbol on my other computers I have had in the past and when I click on it and select remove hardware the wireless stops working. Is that normal?


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

HULLCITYAFC said:


> Yes the wirless works perfectly but its just the safely remove hardware been present in the task tray. I have not seen this symbol on my other computers I have had in the past and when I click on it and select remove hardware the wireless stops working. Is that normal?


Yes, that is how USB devices work, 100% normal.


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

yes but I have nothing plugged into my usb ports?


----------



## HULLCITYAFC (Apr 24, 2011)

Any idea how to lose the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon from tray?

Also I notice my keyboard needs some attention, my @ key is in position number 2 so when ever I type out an email address I have to press the number 2 to show @. How can I resolve this issue?

Same with the uk pound sign, where can I find the pound sign key?

Thank you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

for the keyboard goto region and language in control panel and make sure language and and keyboard is set right.


----------



## evilgabriel (Nov 17, 2011)

i just came to say thanks to everyone!!!


----------

